# Sticky  GM Social Media Customer Assistance Representative



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello,
I would like to introduce myself as a Chevrolet Customer Assistance Representative from the GM Social Media group. The GM Social Media team is responsible for scanning over sixty forums, including this one, in order to provide customer service to those who utilize them. While we are not able to provide technical assistance, we are able to help in terms of customer assistance. This would include interacting with the customer in hopes that we can reach some kind of resolution together. We are looking forward to assisting those with concerns on the site. I can understand and appreciate you wanting to ensure that this is a legitimate outreach from GM. We are eager to be joining this online community and hope that we are able to provide some assistance here. Thank you.
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## hoskins123 (Nov 26, 2011)

This is a great idea and something my company currently does.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

US and Canada too?


----------



## idrive1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Stacy!


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, so how can I find out if there are any recalls for my car? I bought it in June of this year. My transmission does funny things as I'm sure you and all the owners are aware of already


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

getblended said:


> Ok, so how can I find out if there are any recalls for my car? I bought it in June of this year. My transmission does funny things as I'm sure you and all the owners are aware of already


You can find out about recalls on any car via the right side of Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA).

To quote from Motor Vehicle Defects and Safety Recalls: What Every Vehicle Owner Should Know | Safercar.gov | NHTSA 


> [h=2]Frequently Asked Questions[/h] [h=3]When is a recall necessary?[/h]
> 
> When a motor vehicle or item of motor vehicle equipment (including tires) does not comply with a Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard.
> When there is a safety-related defect in the vehicle or equipment.
> ...


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi and thanks for visiting here. I've seen the GM advisor on the Volt forum and it's good to see you here too. 

I do have a specific complaint & question. From the first day I owned it, my base model LS Cruze has made a repetitive pulsiing sound that originates from the A/C compressor. Several other people on this forum have the same issue. I even posted a video of my car making the noise. It goes away almost instantly when I turn the A/C on by pressing the snowflake button but comes back when the A/C is off. The sound is worse in hot conditions.

My dealer is pretty good and they actually replaced the A/C compressor but it didn't make any improvement. They said there was nothing more they could do. Another person on the forum said GM engineers actually came to his dealership to investigate the problem on his car.

My question is - have the GM engineers come to any determination about a repetitive pulsation sound from the A/C compressor in the base model Cruze LS and is there any repair that can be done by my dealer to make it stop? 

Feel free to send me a private message if you need to know the name of my dealer or anything else that you might need.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Stacy, "Welcome," to *CruzeTalk*™.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

So are you Stacy from Chevrolet Customer Service or someone from Stacy Chevrolet?


----------



## hoskins123 (Nov 26, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> So are you Stacy from Chevrolet Customer Service or someone from Stacy Chevrolet?


Chevrolet Customer Service for Social Media. Not linked to any dealership.


----------



## rfhall11 (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome I think? I say that because I don't know your position on modifications that may void warranties if "discovered". I for one do not want a GM representative monitoring my activities if/when I drive my car enthusiastically and want to discuss it with other members. Call me paranoid, but it seems slightly "big brotherish"


----------



## hoskins123 (Nov 26, 2011)

rfhall11 said:


> Welcome I think? I say that because I don't know your position on modifications that may void warranties if "discovered". I for one do not want a GM representative monitoring my activities if/when I drive my car enthusiastically and want to discuss it with other members. Call me paranoid, but it seems slightly "big brotherish"


They are not here for that at all. They monitor complaints and try to resolve them. Just like many large companies they realize one unhappy customer can go online and smear them to anyone who will listen. It is beneficial for them to have a group of people who monitor for complaints and attempt to solve them. Customer gets a solution and usually the company looks good in front of everyone for solving the customers problem. It's a win/win scenario.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

hoskins123 said:


> They are not here for that at all. They monitor complaints and try to resolve them. Just like many large companies they realize one unhappy customer can go online and smear them to anyone who will listen. It is beneficial for them to have a group of people who monitor for complaints and attempt to solve them. Customer gets a solution and usually the company looks good in front of everyone for solving the customers problem. It's a win/win scenario.


Here is a complaint they need to resolve.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/3783-grinding-during-hard-shift-2nd.html


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Here is a complaint they need to resolve.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/3783-grinding-during-hard-shift-2nd.html



+1

sick of my grinding during 2nd...


----------



## rfhall11 (Apr 2, 2011)

+2. Got the same thing


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Should we start a list of complaints here and link threads, or will you be going through the forum looking for issues?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

hoskins123 said:


> Chevrolet Customer Service for Social Media. Not linked to any dealership.


"Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service " I'm not buying it!


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> "Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service " I'm not buying it!


It would be easy enough for the forum admins to contact this person to confirm them as legitimate. This is a "real" program that has been around for a while, whether you buy it or not.

GM hires social-media team to track complaints on Web


----------



## cdnrogue (Oct 6, 2011)

Awsome to hear Stacy. Do you also provide feedback back through Chevy on what you read and questions you answer?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Stacy, did you forget about us already???


----------



## rfhall11 (Apr 2, 2011)

Prolly just more GM lip service. I've got a new Silverado with a suspension squeak and my Cruze had a "loose' drivers seat. Neither of which have been fixed or even attempted to be fixed. Could be I've got crappy dealer support.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

And it doesn't help that somebody piped in requesting pictures from this "Stacy". How do you think they'd react?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Some of these responses are unbelievable. A company puts a group of people in place to help address customer issues and you complain? Put on your big boy pants and address your issues like an adult and give them a chance to help you before you whine about it. The social media people are intended to HELP, not wave a magic wand over your vehicle. At least they are making an effort but some people here will never be satisfied no matter what.


----------



## rfhall11 (Apr 2, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Some of these responses are unbelievable. A company puts a group of people in place to help address customer issues and you complain? Put on your big boy pants and address your issues like an adult and give them a chance to help you before you whine about it. The social media people are intended to HELP, not wave a magic wand over your vehicle. At least they are making an effort but some people here will never be satisfied no matter what.


OK so where's the offer to help? Don't see one here


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hello,
> I would like to introduce myself as a Chevrolet Customer Assistance Representative from the GM Social Media group. The GM Social Media team is responsible for scanning over sixty forums, including this one, *in order to provide customer service to those who utilize them. While we are not able to provide technical assistance, we are able to help in terms of customer assistance. This would include interacting with the customer in hopes that we can reach some kind of resolution together. We are looking forward to assisting those with concerns on the site.* I can understand and appreciate you wanting to ensure that this is a legitimate outreach from GM. We are eager to be joining this online community and hope that we are able to provide some assistance here. Thank you.
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service





rfhall11 said:


> OK so where's the offer to help? Don't see one here


Pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## rfhall11 (Apr 2, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Pretty self-explanatory.


You must be a lot smarter than I am, so could _you _​explain it?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Stacey: Would you please contact rfhall11? Despite his negative attitude on all of his posts on this thread, perhaps you could show that Chevy is interested in all Chevy related problems. I was always taught that fixing the worst problem on something was the best way to make the biggest impact.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

rfhall11 said:


> You must be a lot smarter than I am, so could _you _​explain it?


How can it be difficult to understand that? If you have a problem that you are not able to resolve with your dealer then she will try to help. It's just a different way to access Chevy customer service, like calling 1-800-CHEV-USA or asking to speak to a District Service Manager. But since you have already termed a service that you have not utilized as "lip service" then it most likely doesn't matter to you what they actually do. If you had enlisted her help for your Silverado or your Cruze and nothing was done then you would have a valid statement. So far that doesn't seem to be the case. If you are unhappy with your dealer's service department then you should at least give someone the opportunity to rectify it before you pass judgement. It's no different than someone calling a Cruze (or any car) a piece of crap when they have never even driven one.


----------



## rfhall11 (Apr 2, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> How can it be difficult to understand that? If you have a problem that you are not able to resolve with your dealer then she will try to help. It's just a different way to access Chevy customer service, like calling 1-800-CHEV-USA or asking to speak to a District Service Manager. But since you have already termed a service that you have not utilized as "lip service" then it most likely doesn't matter to you what they actually do. If you had enlisted her help for your Silverado or your Cruze and nothing was done then you would have a valid statement. So far that doesn't seem to be the case. If you are unhappy with your dealer's service department then you should at least give someone the opportunity to rectify it before you pass judgement. It's no different than someone calling a Cruze (or any car) a piece of crap when they have never even driven one.


That's pretty long-winded for something that was "self-explanatory"


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

rfhall11 said:


> That's pretty long-winded for something that was "self-explanatory"


Your responses are juvenile, argumentative, and fail to support your lip service comment. Only the second and third sentences of that paragraph were an explanation, but based on your previous replies I didn't really expect you to pick up on that. It's a shame that two sentences are too long-winded for you. Please, brush up on your comprehension skills.

I'm sure you will come back with something that you consider witty or funny but you have failed to support or show reasoning for your initial comment so I would expect your next comment to follow suit. If you make a statement or a point then you should at least be willing and able to back it up with a reason but so far all we have seen are pointless comments that do nothing to support your position. I hope you would be willing to do so in your next reply but I won't bet on it, it will probably just be more of the same. By all means though, please comment. Your need to have the last word obviously far outweighs any need to support or explain what you have said.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the Garth Brooks lyrics seem appropriate here: _"...just because he/she doesn't answer, doesn't mean he/she doesn't care..."

_...listen _first_ and gather the facts, then _consider_ an answer.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the Garth Brooks lyrics seem appropriate here: _"...just because he/she doesn't answer, doesn't mean he/she doesn't care..."
> 
> _...listen _first_ and gather the facts, then _consider_ an answer.


I'm reminded of the old saying: _*"Never Wrestle With a Pig. You Both Get All Dirty, and The Pig Likes It."*_


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the Garth Brooks lyrics seem appropriate here: _"...just because he/she doesn't answer, doesn't mean he/she doesn't care..."
> 
> _...listen _first_ and gather the facts, then _consider_ an answer.





Jim Frye said:


> I'm reminded of the old saying: _*"Never Wrestle With a Pig. You Both Get All Dirty, and The Pig Likes It."*_


Both very good points............. I should have just let it go instead of :argue:!


----------



## rfhall11 (Apr 2, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Your responses are juvenile, argumentative, and fail to support your lip service comment. Only the second and third sentences of that paragraph were an explanation, but based on your previous replies I didn't really expect you to pick up on that. It's a shame that two sentences are too long-winded for you. Please, brush up on your comprehension skills.
> 
> I'm sure you will come back with something that you consider witty or funny but you have failed to support or show reasoning for your initial comment so I would expect your next comment to follow suit. If you make a statement or a point then you should at least be willing and able to back it up with a reason but so far all we have seen are pointless comments that do nothing to support your position. I hope you would be willing to do so in your next reply but I won't bet on it, it will probably just be more of the same. By all means though, please comment. Your need to have the last word obviously far outweighs any need to support or explain what you have said.


Boy you sure do like the word support don't you? I don't need to explain anything, I build these mediocre cars, and I think I might know a little something about how things are done at GM. I'm not taking this any farther so if you want to chime in, then you can have the last word. I'd be surprised if you can resist


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

You building them has NOTHING to do with the topic of this thread or the point that's been trying to be made here that you're obviously too thick headed to comprehend.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> How can it be difficult to understand that? If you have a problem that you are not able to resolve with your dealer then she will try to help. It's just a different way to access Chevy customer service, like calling 1-800-CHEV-USA or asking to speak to a District Service Manager. But since you have already termed a service that you have not utilized as "lip service" then it most likely doesn't matter to you what they actually do. If you had enlisted her help for your Silverado or your Cruze and nothing was done then you would have a valid statement. So far that doesn't seem to be the case. If you are unhappy with your dealer's service department then you should at least give someone the opportunity to rectify it before you pass judgement. It's no different than someone calling a Cruze (or any car) a piece of crap when they have never even driven one.


So what if the service manager at your dealership and calling GM services doesn't get you anywhere? Then you see this post and reply to it looking for help but just seem to get ignored? That's exactly where I'm at right now.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Without getting into the nature of the issue or what you want the resolution to be, I would either try a different dealership or get the name of the district service manager, who is employed by GM. Usually if you go into a dealer and request the contact info for the district manager things are taken seriously.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> So what if the service manager at your dealership and calling GM services doesn't get you anywhere? Then you see this post and reply to it looking for help but just seem to get ignored? That's exactly where I'm at right now.


I have been down this road with another brand. I have found that Persistence, Politeness, and a Positive Attitude will eventually work. It sometimes takes time to get their attention, but if you do it with a chip on your shoulder, you are apt to get nowhere. "you will catch more flies with honey than vinegar". I know, old and trite, but it is true.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> I'm reminded of the old saying: _*"Never Wrestle With a Pig. You Both Get All Dirty, and The Pig Likes It."*_


My pig Carlos says otherwise!

But as far as the topic goes I say give them a chance. Why push away a helping hand?


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

OK sparkles, how did I get off topic? I'm saying this GM customer service thing is a bunch of hogwash because how thing work at GM. Do you? This is like somebody from the government coming to you and saying "I'm from the government and I'm here to help" You and the other know-it-alls are naive. Talk about lack of comprehension...Jeez

Difference is, the government isn't a company out to keep customers happy and loyal to the brand. The government, if you haven't noticed, kinda has a monopoly on things. What are you gonna do outside of moving out of the country? Keep on building our mediocre cars. Given your attitude, I'd say you're part of the problem.

Obvious things seem to escape you, therefor I'm not going to waste time drawing a picture for someone that doesn't want to understand. It's already been done for you a few times in this thread anyways. For some reason you wanted to throw in your profession like it has something to do with the topic. It doesn't.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

MikeW said:


> It would be easy enough for the forum admins to contact this person to confirm them as legitimate. This is a "real" program that has been around for a while, whether you buy it or not.
> 
> GM hires social-media team to track complaints on Web



THANKS for the link to this article. This was news to me! I admit that I have not been in this forum as often as I used to be, but this new service from GM completely passed me by! I would think that GM would be touting this service more than they do or have. I can't believe I missed this. I am in this particular topic right now because I am reading up on this Stacey rep. I only recently have seen her posts and had NO clue who she was. Someone just posted the link to this topic where she introduces herself. MAYBE she should put the link to this topic in her signature so that people like me who had no clue who she was could become enlightened!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> THANKS for the link to this article. This was news to me! I admit that I have not been in this forum as often as I used to be, but this new service from GM completely passed me by! I would think that GM would be touting this service more than they do or have. I can't believe I missed this. I am in this particular topic right now because I am reading up on this Stacey rep. I only recently have seen her posts and had NO clue who she was. Someone just posted the link to this topic where she introduces herself. MAYBE she should put the link to this topic in her signature so that people like me who had no clue who she was could become enlightened!


Except for the fact she/he is ignoring this topic along with problems posted in it...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I'll guess that she/he was _specifically_ "*directed*" to *NOT* engage ANY posts that did not _specifically_ relate to GM's *products *(and not dealerships), ie: no "side" roads or "derailments" allowed or pursued.


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hello,
> I would like to introduce myself as a Chevrolet Customer Assistance Representative from the GM Social Media group. *The GM Social Media team is responsible for scanning over sixty forums, including this one, in order to provide customer service to those who utilize them.* While we are not able to provide technical assistance, we are able to help in terms of customer assistance. This would include interacting with the customer in hopes that we can reach some kind of resolution together. We are looking forward to assisting those with concerns on the site. I can understand and appreciate you wanting to ensure that this is a legitimate outreach from GM. We are eager to be joining this online community and hope that we are able to provide some assistance here. Thank you.
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Welcome Stacy Chevrolet.
If indeed it is true you are here to provide customer service, *how about getting GM to offer a spare tire for the Cruze Eco?* The dealer can't even get me one, so I got my own through *DISCOUNT TIRE.(Great Company!)* Threw away the air pump and gunk canister, found a jack that will work, and put it all in the hole that appears to be *originally designed for a spare tire!* Yeah, it sticks up a little too high so I lost some trunk space, but hey, that is my solution to a *BIG problem for GM*. I feel much better now knowing that if I bend a rim or have a blowout, I am on my way in sort order. 
As far as gas mileage goes, adding the 40# full size spare didn't change my mileage enough to be calculated. So what is up with no "option" for a spare tire?

Love the Cruze Eco, still love Chevy's. GM, not so much.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I would like to say that for a period of time after I had made my introduction that I was unable to post on this thread due to technical issues. Like I have stated I am a Customer Service Representative for Chevrolet. I am here to assist you with any issues that you may have as well as answer any questions that you may have. Please feel free to message me. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service:
It would be most helpful to all if you would address the questions asked on this forum instead of private messaging.
So what is up with no "option" for a spare tire?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

newcruzer17 said:


> Welcome Stacy Chevrolet.
> If indeed it is true you are here to provide customer service, *how about getting GM to offer a spare tire for the Cruze Eco?* The dealer can't even get me one, so I got my own through *DISCOUNT TIRE.(Great Company!)* Threw away the air pump and gunk canister, found a jack that will work, and put it all in the hole that appears to be *originally designed for a spare tire!* Yeah, it sticks up a little too high so I lost some trunk space, but hey, that is my solution to a *BIG problem for GM*. I feel much better now knowing that if I bend a rim or have a blowout, I am on my way in sort order.
> As far as gas mileage goes, adding the 40# full size spare didn't change my mileage enough to be calculated. So what is up with no "option" for a spare tire?
> 
> Love the Cruze Eco, still love Chevy's. GM, not so much.



newcruzer17,
Thank you for your feedback. I am very happy to hear that you are happy with your Cruze Eco. GM does currently offer a compact spare tire as an option but does not offer a full size. I would like to apologize for any inconvenience that this has caused you. I will pass along your comments. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> I would like to say that for a period of time after I had made my introduction that I was unable to post on this thread due to technical issues. Like I have stated I am a Customer Service Representative for Chevrolet. I am here to assist you with any issues that you may have as well as answer any questions that you may have. Please feel free to message me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacey-

In the original topic where you introduced yourself, I wrote that MAYBE you should put THAT link as to who you are, in your signature, so that people like me who have not been in the Cruze topics for quite a while, will know who you are without having to ask or search all over.


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> newcruzer17,
> Thank you for your feedback. I am very happy to hear that you are happy with your Cruze Eco. GM does currently offer a compact spare tire as an option but does not offer a full size. I would like to apologize for any inconvenience that this has caused you. I will pass along your comments. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


My problem is that the compact spare seems to be unavailable from the dealer. It has been two months that I waited for one, and not so much as a phone call. Their silence seems to be verification that the spare is not available. I will take you at your word that one is. I have solved my problem to my satisfaction (with no help from the dealer), but others may want the compact spare, if it is indeed available.

Thank you for passing along my comments. You may be able to help GM significantly.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Want a spare tire for the Eco? Simple, order it with the automatic transmission, only way you can get one with the Eco. Must have at least ten Chevy dealers within a 35 mile radius of my home. If I walk into one where the salesman sitting around all day, can't even take five minutes to study the build your own Chevy site, walk out. Another reason to walk out is if don't even know how to open the hood.

If I get serious, ask to meet and talk to the service manager and the parts counter guy. Definitely getting into bed with these guys for the next 36,000 miles or three years, whichever comes first and want to know whom I getting into bed first. Even afterwards for buying parts or service that I will be paying for. 

Also walk into dealerships that won't let you leave until you buy something, then on the contrary, have to pinch yourself to make sure you are really there and not dreaming.

Was with care I selected my dealer, but not the lowest price, just very politely him my lowest quote and asked if he could equal it. Replied not only equal it, we can beat it. For the one problem I had, said come right it, corrected it, and that was it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Stacey-
> 
> In the original topic where you introduced yourself, I wrote that MAYBE you should put THAT link as to who you are, in your signature, so that people like me who have not been in the Cruze topics for quite a while, will know who you are without having to ask or search all over.




fastdriver,
I would like to thank you for your suggestion. I have added a link to this thread to my signature line. Please continue providing me with your feedback as well as suggestions. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

newcruzer17 said:


> My problem is that the compact spare seems to be unavailable from the dealer. It has been two months that I waited for one, and not so much as a phone call. Their silence seems to be verification that the spare is not available. I will take you at your word that one is. I have solved my problem to my satisfaction (with no help from the dealer), but others may want the compact spare, if it is indeed available.
> 
> Thank you for passing along my comments. You may be able to help GM significantly.



newcruzer17,
The Compact Spare is required when the automatic transmission is ordered and is not available with the 6 speed manual transmission with the Cruze Eco model. I am happy that you are satisfied with this issue. Again please feel free to message me with any questions, comments or concerns; I am here to assist you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Two requests so far:

First is to reprogram the heater blower switch to decrease the gap in the manual climate control MVAC between positions 3 and 4 with accordingly increases in speeds 1 and 2.

Second is provide a standard spare key, one that can be carried in a wallet. Always carried a spare key in my wallet, Cruze key, even removed from the remote is way too fat. 

Already know I can unlock my Cruze and start it with the remote removed from key.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> fastdriver,
> I would like to thank you for your suggestion. I have added a link to this thread to my signature line. Please continue providing me with your feedback as well as suggestions.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



You're welcome! That's why I'm here-to help if I can!


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

Well like everyone else here, mine is doing the same thing, except that I don't have the auto climate control. If I put the heater control on high,,it will blow hot air,,,crank it down to outside air only,,,still blows VERY warm air,,,car has only 545 miles on it. What gives.....???? Unfortunately out of town on business with the car,,,sooooo I guess I have to have it set on air to keep it comfortable.....then take it to the delaer,,,,,another wasted day. Too bad this isn't a shirt,,,,I would take it back and get my money..!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

buckeyewalt said:


> Well like everyone else here, mine is doing the same thing, except that I don't have the auto climate control. If I put the heater control on high,,it will blow hot air,,,crank it down to outside air only,,,still blows VERY warm air,,,car has only 545 miles on it. What gives.....???? Unfortunately out of town on business with the car,,,sooooo I guess I have to have it set on air to keep it comfortable.....then take it to the delaer,,,,,another wasted day. Too bad this isn't a shirt,,,,I would take it back and get my money..!!



buckeyewalt,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stacy,

Since you monitor this forum you have obviously seen a lot of threads about various tunes that improve the performance of the Cruze. Do you feed back the fact that the Cruze can be tuned to perform better (not who is using the tunes, but just the results they are reporting) so that Chevy/GM can work with these tuning companies to improve the vehicles?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Stacy,
> 
> Since you monitor this forum you have obviously seen a lot of threads about various tunes that improve the performance of the Cruze. Do you feed back the fact that the Cruze can be tuned to perform better (not who is using the tunes, but just the results they are reporting) so that Chevy/GM can work with these tuning companies to improve the vehicles?



WOW! *GREAT *question, but do you *REALLY* think GM will admit that some other company can fix their shifting problems with the 2011 Cruzes? Bet you get either an indecisive answer or no answer at all.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> WOW! *GREAT *question, but do you *REALLY* think GM will admit that some other company can fix their shifting problems with the 2011 Cruzes? Bet you get either an indecisive answer or no answer at all.


You might note that a company like Trifecta, can not speak to how the changes affect durability of the trans. If it's such a great thing, why don't they provide a warranty equal to GM's?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> You might note that a company like Trifecta, can not speak to how the changes affect durability of the trans. If it's such a great thing, why don't they provide a warranty equal to GM's?



IF the transmissions in our 2011 Cruzes are so great and were tested for 4 million miles, why can't GM get them to shift better/smoother?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> Stacy,
> 
> Since you monitor this forum you have obviously seen a lot of threads about various tunes that improve the performance of the Cruze. Do you feed back the fact that the Cruze can be tuned to perform better (not who is using the tunes, but just the results they are reporting) so that Chevy/GM can work with these tuning companies to improve the vehicles?




obermd,
I do take the feedback and information that I obtain on this forum and pass it along. Thank you for your concern as well as your feedback. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

I've really been impressed with some aspects of GM's customer service. When I was Volt shopping, they assigned me a "personal Volt Assistant" or something like that. It was an actual specific person with number I could call and either talk to them or leave a message on their voice mail. Pretty amazing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Stacy.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Eugene_C said:


> I've really been impressed with some aspects of GM's customer service. When I was Volt shopping, they assigned me a "personal Volt Assistant" or something like that. It was an actual specific person with number I could call and either talk to them or leave a message on their voice mail. Pretty amazing.


Sounds good, but that's probably because they want to sell them. They're sitting on dealer lots. I don't think they'll be around long.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Sounds good, but that's probably because they want to sell them. They're sitting on dealer lots. I don't think they'll be around long.


Exactly! Its funny how nice they are when they're trying to get you to buy their $50,000 car...


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Exactly! Its funny how nice they are when they're trying to get you to buy their $50,000 car...


As soon as you sign on that dotted line, see if that 'personal Volt assistant" is still around!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Somewhere, I've heard it all before:_ "...promise me anything *tonight*, but will you call me in the *morning* (not)?"_


----------



## rayw (Mar 7, 2012)

Stacy, I kind of fixed the heater problem myself. You people need to do something about it.My fix looks kinda Mickey mouse. What I did, was I took a peice of black paper and covered the top of the light sensor, the automatic lights still work, and the heater works the way it should. I think bright light messes up the temperature sensor, because at night it worked alright. Chevy needs to come up with a fix, the paper looks stupid on the dash, but it works. I have not had a chance to go back to my dealer, but will soon. rayw


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

"What do you mean you people."


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

rayw said:


> I kind of fixed the heater problem myself ... My fix looks kinda Mickey mouse. What I did, was I took a peice of black paper and covered the top of the light sensor, the automatic lights still work, and the heater works the way it should. I think bright light messes up the temperature sensor, because at night it worked alright.


*Rayw,
*
Thanks for sharing your fix with us. If you would please, how about uploading a few snapshots of your improvised field solution for all to see. It's true what they say, "A picture's worth a thousand words."

Interestingly, I seem to recall Subaru Legacy owners complaining of a similar, but not identical, problem a few years back. Like you, frustrated owners engineered a workaround while begging Subaru for a factory fix. IIRC, Subaru wouldn't even acknowledge a problem existed, let alone do a silent recall to amend the problem. It's maddening.

*UlyssesSG*


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Eugene_C said:


> I've really been impressed with some aspects of GM's customer service. When I was Volt shopping, they assigned me a "personal Volt Assistant" or something like that. It was an actual specific person with number I could call and either talk to them or leave a message on their voice mail. Pretty amazing.




Eugene_C,
I am very happy to hear that you are happy with the customer service aspects of GM. I am always here to assist you and answer any questions you may have. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## rayw (Mar 7, 2012)

Mick by you people I mean Chevy. What did you think I ment?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

rayw said:


> Mick by you people I mean Chevy. What did you think I ment?


...I believe he was alluding to "all of us" (collectively) here in the forum.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rayw said:


> Stacy, I kind of fixed the heater problem myself. You people need to do something about it.My fix looks kinda Mickey mouse. What I did, was I took a peice of black paper and covered the top of the light sensor, the automatic lights still work, and the heater works the way it should. I think bright light messes up the temperature sensor, because at night it worked alright. Chevy needs to come up with a fix, the paper looks stupid on the dash, but it works. I have not had a chance to go back to my dealer, but will soon. rayw




rayw,
Thank you for your feedback. I understand your frustration with this issue. I will pass this information along. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I meant to post this but was too lazy to search it....









Not only was it sarcasm but I think it's hilarious when people use the terms "you people" and "your people". 
Having been part of customer service and management I find those terms to be derogatory. 

If by you people, you mean my company/department/group, then why not say company/department/group name.
If by your people, you mean my staff/team/coworkers, why not update your vocabulary.

*This post is not directed at any one person. Just my thoughts and my way to contribute some knowledge.

Just sayin.


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

This is a reply to my issue regarding the radio/nav/cd. Issue: The cd player will not pick up the first 2 tracks and display the song title or artist,,,but it will on all other tracks. This happens to any cd that is put in,,,forst 2 tracks nothing displayed, then on all other tracks song title is displayed.........really wierd. He is what happened when I took it in,,,NOT TO HAPPY!!


Took My car to Graves Chevy in Humboldt, TN,,,they never seen anything like it before. They had the car ALL day,,,calling GM dealer assistance to help them out with the issue. Bottom line,,,,nothing was done,,,,,,GM dealer assistance said that they would have to "research" the issue,,,I came armed with a dozen cd's,,,everything played great,,,and the track information was listed on all cd's,,,EXCEPT for the first 2 tracks..!!! Don't mean to be rude,,,but really,,,replace the unit (car only 1 week old and less than 800 miles,,,first owner),,,but They let me go back home and now I have to waste another day to take it in,,,,,,,,UNREAL!!!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

buckeyewalt said:


> This is a reply to my issue regarding the radio/nav/cd. Issue: The cd player will not pick up the first 2 tracks and display the song title or artist,,,but it will on all other tracks. This happens to any cd that is put in,,,forst 2 tracks nothing displayed, then on all other tracks song title is displayed.........really wierd. He is what happened when I took it in,,,NOT TO HAPPY!!
> 
> 
> Took My car to Graves Chevy in Humboldt, TN,,,they never seen anything like it before. They had the car ALL day,,,calling GM dealer assistance to help them out with the issue. Bottom line,,,,nothing was done,,,,,,GM dealer assistance said that they would have to "research" the issue,,,I came armed with a dozen cd's,,,everything played great,,,and the track information was listed on all cd's,,,EXCEPT for the first 2 tracks..!!! Don't mean to be rude,,,but really,,,replace the unit (car only 1 week old and less than 800 miles,,,first owner),,,but They let me go back home and now I have to waste another day to take it in,,,,,,,,UNREAL!!!



Did it dawn on any of these "technicians" to put your CDs into ANOTHER Cruze to see how they act???????


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> Did it dawn on any of these "technicians" to put your CDs into ANOTHER Cruze to see how they act???????


Yep it did, BUT they don't have any Cruze's on their lot with the infotainment system. BTW, the Cruze and the Equinox share the same infotainment system,,,according to the dealer!....so far no word from the dealer, Chevy, or anybody else for that matter. Amazing how many friends I had buying the car,,,and now they're all hiding. My salesman said something very brilliant to em when I explained my issues,,,,"If I were you, I would call Chevy,,,,,,,,,,,,real nice!!!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

buckeyewalt said:


> Yep it did, BUT they don't have any Cruze's on their lot with the infotainment system. BTW, the Cruze and the Equinox share the same infotainment system,,,according to the dealer!....so far no word from the dealer, Chevy, or anybody else for that matter. Amazing how many friends I had buying the car,,,and now they're all hiding. My salesman said something very brilliant to em when I explained my issues,,,,"If I were you, I would call Chevy,,,,,,,,,,,,real nice!!!


I didn't realize it was a 2012 model you were talking about. Isn't the infotainment system STANDARD on the 2012s? Maybe I'm a little confused here because I just saw a 2013 Malibu the other day with that new radio. Does the 2012 Cruze have that radio now too?


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> I didn't realize it was a 2012 model you were talking about. Isn't the infotainment system STANDARD on the 2012s? Maybe I'm a little confused here because I just saw a 2013 Malibu the other day with that new radio. Does the 2012 Cruze have that radio now too?


I

I don't know what some people call infotainment, I ass-umed that it was the upgraded radio/nav/pioneer system,,,,maybe I'm wrong which could very well be. Looking at all of the posts here to "Stacy",,,I find it very interesting that virtually nothing happens when you forward your information to her. I am almost into thinking that all of the information is just for tracking purposes and really nothing more. I don't ever recall anyone writing on the board and telling how much "Stacy" has helped in getting their situation resolved....again maybe I'm wrong,,,but I'm starting to think otherwise, since I have sent my name, address,phone and VIN to her,,,hmmmm!


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

Stacy- Still waiting to hear either from you, or the dealer regarding issues with my "new" vehicle. Information that you requested has been sent.............updates???????


----------



## paulbar (Apr 16, 2012)

Dear Chevrolet Customer Service,

Please, please help. Bought by Cruze new in October 2010. Like others on this site, went to use the A/C here in March 2012 and it would not cool the car. Dealership checked it last week and informed me I have a tiny leak right in line with the large air intake in the bumper, due to stone damage. Charged me $70.00 for the non-warrenty diagnosis - and that diagnosis being that I need a $700.00 condenser replacement on my 18-month old vehicle. I think SOME kind of relief is due me by GM. This is our household's third (new) GM vehicle in the last 5 years, and I strongly feel I deserve better than this. Please help !


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

paulbar said:


> Dear Chevrolet Customer Service,
> 
> Please, please help. Bought by Cruze new in October 2010. Like others on this site, went to use the A/C here in March 2012 and it would not cool the car. Dealership checked it last week and informed me I have a tiny leak right in line with the large air intake in the bumper, due to stone damage. Charged me $70.00 for the non-warrenty diagnosis - and that diagnosis being that I need a $700.00 condenser replacement on my 18-month old vehicle. I think SOME kind of relief is due me by GM. This is our household's third (new) GM vehicle in the last 5 years, and I strongly feel I deserve better than this. Please help !


There is a TSB that came out many months ago that covers this damage. If your dealer, or Stacey can't find it; it has been posted here before. I'll look later tonight for it and edit this post.

*Update by Jim:* You can find the PI number for the condenser replacement due to stone damange here:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5151-ac-condenser-shield.html
That should be enough for the dealer to act on.


----------



## paulbar (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks, I did see somewhere else on here of a TSB to_ install the screen _to protect the condenser but didn't give the TSB #. Didn't see anything on covering the condenser damage itself though. Great if you can find it. I'll keep digging here also......


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

paulbar said:


> Dear Chevrolet Customer Service,
> 
> Please, please help. Bought by Cruze new in October 2010. Like others on this site, went to use the A/C here in March 2012 and it would not cool the car. Dealership checked it last week and informed me I have a tiny leak right in line with the large air intake in the bumper, due to stone damage. Charged me $70.00 for the non-warrenty diagnosis - and that diagnosis being that I need a $700.00 condenser replacement on my 18-month old vehicle. I think SOME kind of relief is due me by GM. This is our household's third (new) GM vehicle in the last 5 years, and I strongly feel I deserve better than this. Please help !




paulbar,
I understand that this can be frustrating. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of the dealership that you took your vehicle to? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

paulbar said:


> Thanks, I did see somewhere else on here of a TSB to_ install the screen _to protect the condenser but didn't give the TSB #. Didn't see anything on covering the condenser damage itself though. Great if you can find it. I'll keep digging here also......


The PI states that the screen is to be installed with the new condenser. I don't know how much more explicit they could make it. Hopefully Stacey will have some input for the dealer's service department. Good Luck.


----------



## paulbar (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi,

Didn't realize until second look, I think that TSB was an earlier positing of yours, and I did see the sb# the second time. Thanks for the help. Do appreciate it. Working with the dealer now.


----------



## kevinolson (Mar 31, 2012)

[h=2]







Stuck at (3300) for 9 days, normal ???[/h] Any info or related experience would be helpful, so close and yet so far........:question: ​ 

kevinolson,
I would be happy to look into this for you if you would like me to. Please send me a PM with your order number as well as your name and I will see what I can find out for you. I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service

Now went to 3800 yesterday, 4-18-2012, does this mean that chassis has started down assy. line ?
How long to assemble and inspect ?
Cue to ship east, Warwick, NY ?

Any info would be great, thanks !


----------



## kevinolson (Mar 31, 2012)

kevinolson said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, order number qgtkd2, dealer, NY


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

How do I send you a Private Message?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

The Wolf Wagon said:


> How do I send you a Private Message?


Click on the person you want to send a pm to (IE the wolf Wagon) that brings you to a there user profile then click on the send private message.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

I have sent you all the information that you requested several times over the last few weeks and I have still received no response. ...


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

buckeyewalt said:


> I
> 
> I don't know what some people call infotainment, I ass-umed that it was the upgraded radio/nav/pioneer system,,,,maybe I'm wrong which could very well be. Looking at all of the posts here to "Stacy",,,I find it very interesting that virtually nothing happens when you forward your information to her. I am almost into thinking that all of the information is just for tracking purposes and really nothing more. I don't ever recall anyone writing on the board and telling how much "Stacy" has helped in getting their situation resolved....again maybe I'm wrong,,,but I'm starting to think otherwise, since I have sent my name, address,phone and VIN to her,,,hmmmm!





STUDLEE said:


> I had the AC in my 2011 Cruze LT taken out by debris and my local GM dealer (contacted VIA "GM Customer Service" aka, Stacy here) replaced it on warranty. "GM Customer Service" is here to help with these issues so make sure you contact her via PM for any issues you guys are having with your Cruze. I got my condenser replaced and a rock shield added free of charge through warranty repairs and had my Cruze back to me in 3 days. Thanks Stacy!


Stacy helped me out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The Wolf Wagon said:


> How do I send you a Private Message?




The Wolf Wagon,
You can send a Private Massage by clicking on the user name and then click on Private Message. 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

TacoMEDIC said:


> I have sent you all the information that you requested several times over the last few weeks and I have still received no response. ...



TacoMEDIC,
I have sent you a PM in regards to your case.
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> Stacy helped me out.



Am I wrong or SHOULD the condenser and rock shield be installed under warranty if it is a POOR DESIGN by GM? This should not involve Stacy at all. The dealer should be aware of this poor design and replace it without any hassle!


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

If repairs were made by a dealership before GM granted authorization to warranty an item, I wouldn't expect a dealership to call every item that has already been repaired and offer a refund. This would mean they would have to pay out of their own pockets and spend time requesting refunds from GM corporate I assume. If someone with that situation asked stacy, she may (or may not) be able to contact people within GM that you or I couldn't to find out the answer to these questions. 

Keep in mind, a dealership isn't going to warranty any and every little issue that pops up nation (or world) wide on every single vehicle. It takes time for GM to realize something like IS a design flaw and then they have to turn around and spend millions fixing it for free. Same goes with any company. From what I've read, the condenser was only recently recognized as a design flaw requiring warranty fixing. 

Is it really that difficult to type a few keys to ask someone to help you? Especially if it was much easier then actually going to talk to the dealership blindly? 

Stacy is here to help guys, stop questioning it and start taking advantage of it!


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Well said, bravo bravo.....

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> If repairs were made by a dealership before GM granted authorization to warranty an item, I wouldn't expect a dealership to call every item that has already been repaired and offer a refund. This would mean they would have to pay out of their own pockets and spend time requesting refunds from GM corporate I assume. If someone with that situation asked stacy, she may (or may not) be able to contact people within GM that you or I couldn't to find out the answer to these questions.
> 
> Keep in mind, a dealership isn't going to warranty any and every little issue that pops up nation (or world) wide on every single vehicle. It takes time for GM to realize something like IS a design flaw and then they have to turn around and spend millions fixing it for free. Same goes with any company. From what I've read, the condenser was only recently recognized as a design flaw requiring warranty fixing.
> 
> ...



*Am I missing something here or was this posted back in JANUARY!

There was a TSB for this problem and it clearly stated to install the shield on non-ECO cars. It came out on 07/01/11.
*
*2011**Cruze -- Supplemental repair required for HVAC condenser inoperative/replacement due to foreign material impact**Do install the front bumper lower fascia center grille in addition to the condenser**Do not just replace condenser**Bulletin # PI0461

*

This is what I was referring to. The dealer SHOULD be aware of the TSB especially since it's been rectified on the 2012 models just like the transmission shifting! They should also be aware that it is under warranty. I guess SOME dealers go the extra mile and others don't give a ****.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> *Am I missing something here or was this posted back in JANUARY!
> 
> There was a TSB for this problem and it clearly stated to install the shield on non-ECO cars. It came out on 07/01/11.
> *
> ...


Only fixed on later 2012 models. My early 2012 does not have it. I'm in the same boat as you. Dealer will not put on. Opening a case with GM.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Only fixed on later 2012 models. My early 2012 does not have it. I'm in the same boat as you. Dealer will not put on. Opening a case with GM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Also, that is referring to just a guard behind the bumper. The TSB myst have been modified to add that screen right against the condenser.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kevinolson said:


> Sorry, order number qgtkd2, dealer, NY



kevinolson,
I have sent you a PM with the information that you have requested.
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> kevinolson,
> I have sent you a PM with the information that you have requested.
> ~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy,

I am also waiting to here back from you. Have already sent you a PM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rbtec said:


> Stacy,
> 
> I am also waiting to here back from you. Have already sent you a PM.




rbtec,
I have sent you a PM. If you did not receive it please let me know and I will send you another one.
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## BabyBlue (May 4, 2012)

I have this same issue to! i've even popped the hood where once you are outside you can't hear it but inside its actually quite loud. what is it exactly and is that part of ALL the other problems that the crude has?


----------



## shagner (May 13, 2012)

I have almost 30,000 miles on my cruze and ever since we bought it the cooling fan kicks on about every 20 seconds when idling. We took it to the dealership and they confirmed that the water pump was leaking. They replaced the water pump but this has not solved the issue as the cooling fan still does the same thing and is really noisy. Has anyone else experienced the same thing


----------



## roadlesstraveledguy (May 15, 2012)

Stacy
I was thinking of purchasing a 2012 Cruze with a 1.4-turbo and Manual transmission this Saturday at Clements Chevrolet in Rochester, MN but after looking at posts on Cruse Talk I’m having second thoughts. Can you give me some real answers as to what I can expect as far as service issues if I buy this model? Also is Chevrolet going to stand behind my purchase fix any problems I may have with the Clutch and Anti freeze smell? Can you tell me the amount of issues that you are seeing vs. total number of sales? 
Thanks!
roadlesstraveledguy


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

roadlesstraveledguy said:


> Stacy
> I was thinking of purchasing a 2012 Cruze with a 1.4-turbo and Manual transmission this Saturday at Clements Chevrolet in Rochester, MN but after looking at posts on Cruse Talk I’m having second thoughts. Can you give me some real answers as to what I can expect as far as service issues if I buy this model? Also is Chevrolet going to stand behind my purchase fix any problems I may have with the Clutch and Anti freeze smell? Can you tell me the amount of issues that you are seeing vs. total number of sales?
> Thanks!
> roadlesstraveledguy


I'm not Stacy or employed by GM, but my experience is that the service you'll get really varies from dealership to dealership. You might want to check with your local BBB to see if there are complaints, and more importantly, how they were resolved. Unfortunately GM isn't the only car manufacturer with dealership quality issues.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

roadlesstraveledguy said:


> Stacy
> I was thinking of purchasing a 2012 Cruze with a 1.4-turbo and Manual transmission this Saturday at Clements Chevrolet in Rochester, MN but after looking at posts on Cruse Talk I’m having second thoughts. Can you give me some real answers as to what I can expect as far as service issues if I buy this model? Also is Chevrolet going to stand behind my purchase fix any problems I may have with the Clutch and Anti freeze smell? Can you tell me the amount of issues that you are seeing vs. total number of sales?
> Thanks!
> roadlesstraveledguy




roadlesstraveledguy,
I understand that reading this forum may be unsettling. The forum is a place for people to discuss their concerns and get opinions. In my experience, this can often result in making a vehicle look like it has more concerns than it actually might. I do not have information on total number of sales vs. total number of issues in my resources. I am sorry for that inconvenience to you. I would suggest that you speak with your dealership as well as the service department about the Cruze. Also make sure you are working with someone that you feel comfortable with, I believe that is very important. When you purchase a new Chevrolet vehicle it comes with a 3yr/36,000 mile Bumper to Bumper warranty. It covers the vehicle from bumper to bumper on any vehicle defect related to materials or workmanship. Original tires are covered but prorated after 12,000 miles during the terms of the Bumper to Bumper Limited Warranty. The Powertrain Limited Warranty is 100,000 miles or 5-years, whichever comes first. It is fully transferable and there are no fees and no deductibles. In addition, the Roadside Assistance and Courtesy Transportation programs are also 100,000 miles or 5-years (whichever comes first). GM will stand behind their products and will correct any issues related to defect or workmanship within the warranty period. In my opinion, as many others would agree, the Chevrolet Cruze is a great vehicle! It is fun to drive, safe, and great on fuel economy. If you have any other questions or would like any other assistance throughout your purchasing process please feel free to contact me; I would be happy to help you in any way that I can.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Stacy's right. Apart from the enthusiasts community most of our members found the site while probably doing research for an issue they've had. We have just over 5,000 members which is only a fraction of the amount of Cruzes sold per month. Couple that with the fact that the Cruze has been on sale since 2010 and that's really a very very small portion of the Cruze market.


----------



## elpitts50 (May 24, 2012)

*Help*

We are having the same problem as many others with the Chevy Cruze. Noise from the air conditioning unit when it is not turned on. Mauer Chevy in St. Paul turned us away at the first visit and we are planning to take it back. Please inform us what will be done to fix this annoying problem.


----------



## LisaKent (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze and I have had several issues. The bluetooth does not work with my phone. (a 4g Verizon Revolution). They tell me it's an "issue", but offer no solutions. Will GM buy me a phone that works with their car? That's one of the main reasons I got it! Also, there is a metal clanking in the rear. It is not all the time, but when it is, it is loud. There should be NO squeaks or clanking. Also, and most important since it is a safety issue, when in reverse, the brake does not push down and I can't stop! It started about a week ago, and it is consistent. I'm afraid I'm going to hurt someone, or myself. This is getting ridiculous. My dealership is Ben Davis in Auburn Indiana. My name is Lisa Kent.


----------



## Lilsleep72 (Aug 7, 2012)

I had the same problem with the AC Condensor. The dealership told me it was not covered by the warranty and would cost me $875+ to fix. I drove home in a hot car. Then I started checkingthe forums. When I found out this was a common issue, I called GM. They raised hte issue one level. She contacted the dealership and "worked out" a deal that I could get the repair done for a $100 deductable. But after seeing the S.I. Bulletin P10461, I think they owe me the $100. I was not totally satisfied with my result but $100 is alot better than $875.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Lilsleep72 said:


> I had the same problem with the AC Condensor. The dealership told me it was not covered by the warranty and would cost me $875+ to fix. I drove home in a hot car. Then I started checkingthe forums. When I found out this was a common issue, I called GM. They raised hte issue one level. She contacted the dealership and "worked out" a deal that I could get the repair done for a $100 deductable. But after seeing the S.I. Bulletin P10461, I think they owe me the $100. I was not totally satisfied with my result but $100 is alot better than $875.


Lilsleep72,
I would like to apologize for the experience that you had with your Cruze. I am happy to hear that you have had this matter taken care of. I would be happy to look into your case further for you. Can you please send me a PM with either your Service Request number or your VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Cruze Blues (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello Stacy, I don't know if you can help, but GM Canada seems to have washed their hands of our problem. In May 2012 my wife & I purchased a new 2012 Cruze. In less than 200 kilometers the transmission would go into neutral. To make a long story short, GM bought the first Cruze back & gave us another one. This second 2012 Cruze now has approximately 2,100 kilometers on it. The transmission on this one is far from what I would expect from a 2012 GM product. Hard shifting (my wife thought she was rear-ended the other day, but it was the transmission shifting into second gear) slipping (like it can't decide to down-shift or up-shift) & reving excessively before it does shift. The car is horrible to drive in busy stop & go traffic & this from a brand new 2012! You know it's bad when your passenger asks what is wrong with your new car. The following entry is from a forum user & pretty well duplicates our thoughts.

Junior Member 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Join Date:May 2012
Posts:1I have a 2012 Cruze LS with 200 miles. i like everything on the car except the auto transmission. Chevy has been in the car business WAY to long to put a piece of _ _ _ _ like this on the Market. I applaude the attempt to go to a 6 speed, but some one in engineering has really goofed big time with this box. As I recall, even the 1951 Power-glide tranny was smoother. Let them tell you what ever makes THEM feel good about this box, it sucks! Will be contacting the area rep on this one. Bad Karma. 

Like I said, GM Canada has basically said that's how the car was designed.....live with it. I find this attitude unacceptable. This new car purchase has certainly been frustrating for us & we do not enjoy driving the car. I have talked to the local Mazda dealer (which is what we wish we had purchased). He knows all about the Cruze transmission problems & won't take it in trade. Can you say "LEMON!" All we would like to see is for GM to come out with a new program for the transmission to correct the problems. AS a long time GM customer/fan, I will never consider another GM product......there are too many other good brands out there.
Sincerely, 
Bob Rigby.


----------



## CruzeBlues (Sep 11, 2012)

*transmission issues*

I see that you are a customer service rep for Chevy...My issue i bought a 2011 RS LTZ cruze, certified used at the end of April 2012. It worked and drove great, then an A/C noise started, then it shifted whenever it felt like it. Brought to dealer they fixed A/C condensor problem, found my cooling fan did work at all. They couldnt believe my car never overheated. They also found my car was shifting from 2nd to 6th gear randomly. They thought updating they TCM would fix it...Well that was six weeks ago, still having problems. No power , practically have to stand on gas pedal for it to start moving, then when it does it throws you back into the seat. It hesitates very badly when you takes foot of ghas pedal to turn corner then hit it again. Hestitates so bad sometimes im surprised it has not stalled.. They have it again right now, they have already called me and said nothing is wrong, made me come drive with them and explain what is happening. Im scared to drive my car, have been almost hit by another car because of this hesitation. All I have to say is if I get hurt, there will be a LAWSUIT because this has not been fixed. I dont pay $23000 for a piece of **** car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruze Blues said:


> Hello Stacy, I don't know if you can help, but GM Canada seems to have washed their hands of our problem. In May 2012 my wife & I purchased a new 2012 Cruze. In less than 200 kilometers the transmission would go into neutral. To make a long story short, GM bought the first Cruze back & gave us another one. This second 2012 Cruze now has approximately 2,100 kilometers on it. The transmission on this one is far from what I would expect from a 2012 GM product. Hard shifting (my wife thought she was rear-ended the other day, but it was the transmission shifting into second gear) slipping (like it can't decide to down-shift or up-shift) & reving excessively before it does shift. The car is horrible to drive in busy stop & go traffic & this from a brand new 2012! You know it's bad when your passenger asks what is wrong with your new car. The following entry is from a forum user & pretty well duplicates our thoughts.
> 
> Junior Member
> 
> ...




Cruze Blues,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I completely understand your concerns with this. I would be happy to get you in contact with someone to get you further assistance. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeBlues said:


> I see that you are a customer service rep for Chevy...My issue i bought a 2011 RS LTZ cruze, certified used at the end of April 2012. It worked and drove great, then an A/C noise started, then it shifted whenever it felt like it. Brought to dealer they fixed A/C condensor problem, found my cooling fan did work at all. They couldnt believe my car never overheated. They also found my car was shifting from 2nd to 6th gear randomly. They thought updating they TCM would fix it...Well that was six weeks ago, still having problems. No power , practically have to stand on gas pedal for it to start moving, then when it does it throws you back into the seat. It hesitates very badly when you takes foot of ghas pedal to turn corner then hit it again. Hestitates so bad sometimes im surprised it has not stalled.. They have it again right now, they have already called me and said nothing is wrong, made me come drive with them and explain what is happening. Im scared to drive my car, have been almost hit by another car because of this hesitation. All I have to say is if I get hurt, there will be a LAWSUIT because this has not been fixed. I dont pay $23000 for a piece of **** car.




CruzeBlues,
I understand your concerns with your vehicle. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with your concerns.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## westbrook (Oct 19, 2012)

I've got a 2012 Cruze LT with 6000km on it. At highway speeds the car starts a slow drift to the left. When I go to give it a slight correction it feels like the steering wheel sticks. There is a minor resistance to my input and then if I push a a bit harder the steering re-engages and the car straightens out. Last night I took it out for a drive on the highway and it did it 12 times in 20 minutes. Had it in to the dealer and a service tech did duplicate the problem but the computer says there is nothing wrong. Well, there is something wrong. GM TAC says there are no reported problems but based on blogs I've read there are others out there who do have the same problem. Suggestions?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

westbrook said:


> I've got a 2012 Cruze LT with 6000km on it. At highway speeds the car starts a slow drift to the left. When I go to give it a slight correction it feels like the steering wheel sticks. There is a minor resistance to my input and then if I push a a bit harder the steering re-engages and the car straightens out. Last night I took it out for a drive on the highway and it did it 12 times in 20 minutes. Had it in to the dealer and a service tech did duplicate the problem but the computer says there is nothing wrong. Well, there is something wrong. GM TAC says there are no reported problems but based on blogs I've read there are others out there who do have the same problem. Suggestions?



westbrook,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I understand your concerns with this. Have you been in contact with GM of Canada in regards to your concerns? If you have not you can contact them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. Unfortunately, I am only able to assist customers in the US. I would like you to let me know if you have been in contact with GM of Canada and if they have been able to assist you at all with this. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

Stacy, I don't know if you got my e-mail or not regarding my radio issues....if not I will resend..........

Thanks Walt


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

buckeyewalt said:


> Stacy, I don't know if you got my e-mail or not regarding my radio issues....if not I will resend..........
> 
> Thanks Walt



Walt,
I am sorry but I did just check again and I have not received an email from you. I look forward to hearing from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Stacy, did you receive my PM (sent 10-10-2012 while you were on vacation I believe)?


----------



## commutertg (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a 2013 cruze and am experiencing the all too common coolant smell. Three attempts by the dealer have not resolved this issue. Although the dealer has been helpful and is working at it the problem is still there and is a major issue. Any outreach from Chevy would be appreciated if we can get this issue resolved. Thank You


Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hello,
> I would like to introduce myself as a Chevrolet Customer Assistance Representative from the GM Social Media group. The GM Social Media team is responsible for scanning over sixty forums, including this one, in order to provide customer service to those who utilize them. While we are not able to provide technical assistance, we are able to help in terms of customer assistance. This would include interacting with the customer in hopes that we can reach some kind of resolution together. We are looking forward to assisting those with concerns on the site. I can understand and appreciate you wanting to ensure that this is a legitimate outreach from GM. We are eager to be joining this online community and hope that we are able to provide some assistance here. Thank you.
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

commutertg said:


> I have a 2013 cruze and am experiencing the all too common coolant smell. Three attempts by the dealer have not resolved this issue. Although the dealer has been helpful and is working at it the problem is still there and is a major issue. Any outreach from Chevy would be appreciated if we can get this issue resolved. Thank You


Sorry to hear that the Cruze is STILL having this problem! It's been going on since 2011. ONE more thing they never found in their FOUR MILLION miles of testing! Hope they have a fix soon because I cannot imagine that this is very healthy breathing in those fumes.


----------



## Atcufirt (Jan 30, 2013)

I must be the only person that does NOT have this issue. I have 20,000 miles and not the faintest hint of coolant smell... ever.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

22000 and no coolant smell in my 2012 LS

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@commutertg, my name is Michelle; I’m assisting Stacy. 

We completely understand how disappointing and frustrating your experience must be. How are things going as of today? Has the dealership provided you with any updates about a resolution?

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## kevins (Feb 21, 2013)

Have a 2011 Cruze with 47, 000 kms. It has been in to dealer 3 times for coolant smell in cab of car. It has had a pressure test and dye added, now has had a seal , tube installed . On drive home could still smell coolant. What can I do to get this resolved?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kevins said:


> Have a 2011 Cruze with 47, 000 kms. It has been in to dealer 3 times for coolant smell in cab of car. It has had a pressure test and dye added, now has had a seal , tube installed . On drive home could still smell coolant. What can I do to get this resolved?


Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/11407-coolant-smell-resolution.html. This appears to be the solution for at least three different cars and given the exact symptoms I have I suspect it will also be the solution to my car's cabin stench.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kevins said:


> Have a 2011 Cruze with 47, 000 kms. It has been in to dealer 3 times for coolant smell in cab of car. It has had a pressure test and dye added, now has had a seal , tube installed . On drive home could still smell coolant. What can I do to get this resolved?




kevins,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. Unfortunately I am only able to assist US customers. I would recommend that you contact GM of Canada at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. Feel free to keep me posted on your concerns. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Johnny23 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Stacy, my friend has a white 2011 cruze and was wondering if he can get it painted into the black granite color by GM or a dealership?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@Johnny23, your friend’s request will need to be addressed at the dealership level. If he/she would like a list of dealership’s to contact please, let us know.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Stacy, I'm still waiting to hear back from the dealership about a warranty paint job. Can you look it up?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kobowm said:


> Stacy, I'm still waiting to hear back from the dealership about a warranty paint job. Can you look it up?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus




kobowm,
I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Timothymartin (Mar 17, 2013)

*Cruze wind noise*

Stacy,

Please contact me about the wind noise issue. I took it in and they said it was "normal". [email protected]


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

kevins said:


> Have a 2011 Cruze with 47, 000 kms. It has been in to dealer 3 times for coolant smell in cab of car. It has had a pressure test and dye added, now has had a seal , tube installed . On drive home could still smell coolant. What can I do to get this resolved?


Get rid of it before you end up having health problems like someone else who posted here in another topic area! He had $7,000 in medical bills and a $50,000 hospital bill due to this antifreeze smell! He has documentation for everything. A TV station in Atlanta is going to take up his cause this coming week. He has a lawyer involved now and is trying to get a class action lawsuit going for everyone having this problem. GM says they're working on it, but this has been going on since 2011 until the present! Does NOT seem to be a priority for them! MAYBE if it receives NATIONAL TV EXPOSURE, GM will get off their A$$$ and do SOMETHING constructive to help these poor owners! So much for their new "customer service" program to try and keep their customer base! MORE BS from GM!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

According to my service ticket for this issue, GM is indeed working on a solution to the HVAC sourced odors. One of the issues is that they have to get any replacement parts into the supply system so they can be installed in new Cruze at Lordstown and then out to dealerships for repair work.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> Get rid of it before you end up having health problems like someone else who posted here in another topic area! He had $7,000 in medical bills and a $50,000 hospital bill due to this antifreeze smell! He has documentation for everything. A TV station in Atlanta is going to take up his cause this coming week. He has a lawyer involved now and is trying to get a class action lawsuit going for everyone having this problem. GM says they're working on it, but this has been going on since 2011 until the present! Does NOT seem to be a priority for them! MAYBE if it receives NATIONAL TV EXPOSURE, GM will get off their A$$$ and do SOMETHING constructive to help these poor owners! So much for their new "customer service" program to try and keep their customer base! MORE BS from GM!


I asked that fellow to send me proof of his medical bills to my personal e-mail address. I never heard from him again.

Do you always believe everything you read on the internet?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay kids when did all this start? WTF is going on and why are we Stacybashing?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I asked that fellow to send me proof of his medical bills to my personal e-mail address. I never heard from him again.
> 
> Do you always believe everything you read on the internet?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



http://www.sueschauls.com/DEX_Cool_MSDS.pdf

To answer your question- NO! WHY would he send YOU his personal medical bills? Can you resolve his problem and buy back his car? I guess time will tell if the TV station films his story. Just because YOU didn't hear from him, doesn't mean he's a fake!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> http://www.sueschauls.com/DEX_Cool_MSDS.pdf
> 
> To answer your question- NO! WHY would he send YOU his personal medical bills? Can you resolve his problem and buy back his car? I guess time will tell if the TV station films his story. Just because YOU didn't hear from him, doesn't mean he's a fake!


Before you start typing in all caps, it might be a good idea to ask questions to get some clarification. 

Why would he send me proof of his claims? Because he offered to when I asked him about it to make sure he wasn't just a troll (you would be surprised how many we actually get who post an issue and are never to be heard from again), and when I took him up on his offer, he was never heard from again. Not a shred of evidence. No GM case number, no medical record with sensitive data blacked out, nothing. Nada. 

I'll believe serious claims when I see the proof. GM hacked up everyone's engine shields because NHTSA got on their case for sloppy oil change technicians, and you're about to tell me that NHTSA ignored claims of health hazards with supposed antifreeze vapor inhalation? If this issue is as severe as some people make it out to be, NHTSA would have been on GM like white on rice and a fix would have been issued as a safety recall a long time ago.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Before you start typing in all caps, it might be a good idea to ask questions to get some clarification.
> 
> Why would he send me proof of his claims? Because he offered to when I asked him about it to make sure he wasn't just a troll (you would be surprised how many we actually get who post an issue and are never to be heard from again), and when I took him up on his offer, he was never heard from again.



First off, I DON'T type in ALL caps, just the words I want to emphasize!

Secondly, I am NOT a mind reader. How would I know that he agreed to send you his information. You didn't state that. Maybe his lawyer advised him not to send you any info for whatever reason.

Like I said before- time will tell if he's a flake or a winner!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> First off, I DON'T type in ALL caps, just the words I want to emphasize!


No you don't use all caps. You do use a font though that might as well be all caps. It tends to make your posts a literal eyesore.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As a side note and a bit of a giggle on my part........regarding the coolant vapor this individual talked about.

I think the buildup would have to approach that of a Cheech and Chong movie to achieve the percentage this individual rants about.

What movie was it where they open the door and nothing comes out but a cloud of pot smoke?

Yep, thats my vision of this person.......Cruze door opens......nothing but cloud and a body walking through it.

Sorry, my attempt at comedy,
I'll go back to my toolbox now,

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think it was Cheech and Chong "Up in Smoke"


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> I think it was Cheech and Chong "Up in Smoke"


Yep, that one.

See, this is where ya'll with younger memories come into play......my mental roll-a-dex is full (ish)

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Timothymartin said:


> Stacy,
> 
> Please contact me about the wind noise issue. I took it in and they said it was "normal". [email protected]




Timothymartin,
Please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. Can you also send me a brief description of the issues that you are experiencing? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## nothappycruzeowner (Mar 22, 2013)

Who can I talk to about the coolant "odor" problem we're having with our 2011 Chevrolet Cruze? Stacy?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@nothappycruzeowner, yes, you can send Stacy a private message about the concerns you’re having with your vehicle. She will be back in the office on Monday, 3/25/13. If you rather not wait to get in touch with her you can contact the Chevrolet Customer Assistance Center. Their toll free number is located in the back section of the owner’s manual.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

When I bought my Cruze less than a couple of weeks ago, I remember the salesman saying that my first oil change is free. 
Does it have to be at the dealer where I bought my car 36 miles away, Or can I bring it to my local chevy dealer 5 miles down the road to get my first free oil change?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> When I bought my Cruze less than a couple of weeks ago, I remember the salesman saying that my first oil change is free.
> Does it have to be at the dealer where I bought my car 36 miles away, Or can I bring it to my local chevy dealer 5 miles down the road to get my first free oil change?


In general, the free bee oil change is between you and the selling dealer.....a 'thanks for your biz' kind of thing.
Also, it is a way a dealer can get you to become familiar with their service dept.

I do not believe the dealer is reimbursed by Chevrolet for this.

Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi my name is Dennis Schweigert. Own a 2012 Cruze with 17000 miles.Bought the car brand new. Starting issue. Car just out of blue wont start. Took to dealer. Had it 2 days and said all was well. Car was pulled into my heated garage last night @ 5pm and at 7am next day it doesnt start. Put it on battery charger boost for 2-3mins and it starts. All the lights and bells were working. No codes. Wife's car and she is aggravated. Thank God I was home sick to get her car started so she could go to work.This has happened at least 4 times now. I, myself have checked the battery, which shows good and my meter says alternator is putting out 14.1 volts. My email is [email protected]. My cell is 765-220-6592. Would really like some help on this. Car dealership is Wetzel Chevrolet in Richmond, IN.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Cleared post.

Rob


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

ok great issue a tsb on 1-2 gear grind on eco mt


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> ok great issue a tsb on 1-2 gear grind on eco mt


Replace the fluid with a good synthetic like Amsoil synchromesh.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Replace the fluid with a good synthetic like Amsoil synchromesh.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Couldn't agree more. I switched to Amsoil Synchomesh on my car and it was a night and day difference over OEM. Drive train efficiency also went up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hi my name is Dennis Schweigert. Own a 2012 Cruze with 17000 miles.Bought the car brand new. Starting issue. Car just out of blue wont start. Took to dealer. Had it 2 days and said all was well. Car was pulled into my heated garage last night @ 5pm and at 7am next day it doesnt start. Put it on battery charger boost for 2-3mins and it starts. All the lights and bells were working. No codes. Wife's car and she is aggravated. Thank God I was home sick to get her car started so she could go to work.This has happened at least 4 times now. I, myself have checked the battery, which shows good and my meter says alternator is putting out 14.1 volts. My email is [email protected]. My cell is 765-220-6592. Would really like some help on this. Car dealership is Wetzel Chevrolet in Richmond, IN.


This sounds like a dead on arrival battery or a bad ground somewhere. The car doesn't die while running, which says the alternater is working, but it won't start after sitting overnight, which says the battery is discharging while the car is off. I'd take your car back in and have them first test the battery for charge holding and if it passes, which it probably won't, have a current check done on the vehicle while turned off.

According to JD Powers, the number one item across all makes and models of cars that has to be replaced in the first three years of car ownership is the battery.


----------



## alindsay (Jun 26, 2012)

We are having a climate control problem - like maybe the temp sensor is bad? It will be freezing outside (and in the car) and blast AC at any temp. I saw a reference to service bulletin PI-0714 but can't find it. Any ideas?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

alindsay said:


> We are having a climate control problem - like maybe the temp sensor is bad? It will be freezing outside (and in the car) and blast AC at any temp. I saw a reference to service bulletin PI-0714 but can't find it. Any ideas?


I can look up that information for you. Can you private message me your full name, VIN and the exact mileage of your vehicle? 

Jackie
GM Customer Care


----------



## TxHusker2011 (Apr 19, 2013)

*2011 Cruze condenser*

Stacy--
18 months ago I bought my 22 yr old son a new 2011 Chevy Cruze for him where I live in Nebraska (Beardmore Chevy.) He makes the payments and lives in San Marcos Texas. Last Fall the car's AC condenser took a rock hit. He took the car to the local Chuck Nash Chevy dealership and because we didn't buy the car there, Nash Chevy won't fix the problem without $800 first. I thought the problem would be taken care of under warranty but Nash says road debris is not covered. 

I understand Chevy has had similar customer issues with the condenser and road debris and has since changed the design for the later model Cruzes. I have also read other posts and forums where dealers took care of the customer's condenser under warranty or "goodwill" repair. 

It's getting hot again in Texas and the car needs the AC. How can I get Chevy to help me address this problem?

VIN 1G1PJ5S90B7307594


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TxHusker2011 said:


> Stacy--
> 18 months ago I bought my 22 yr old son a new 2011 Chevy Cruze for him where I live in Nebraska (Beardmore Chevy.) He makes the payments and lives in San Marcos Texas. Last Fall the car's AC condenser took a rock hit. He took the car to the local Chuck Nash Chevy dealership and because we didn't buy the car there, Nash Chevy won't fix the problem without $800 first. I thought the problem would be taken care of under warranty but Nash says road debris is not covered.
> 
> I understand Chevy has had similar customer issues with the condenser and road debris and has since changed the design for the later model Cruzes. I have also read other posts and forums where dealers took care of the customer's condenser under warranty or "goodwill" repair.
> ...


There is a TSB for this issue. If you don't get an answer from the GM reps here (Stacy has moved to another position) call GM Customer care and get them involved to get this fixed. The 2011 ECOs had a A/C condenser shield and the TSB is to add this shield. Normally road debris damage isn't covered, but this is a design flaw.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

obermd said:


> If you don't get an answer from the GM reps here (Stacy has moved to another position) call GM Customer care and get them involved to get this fixed.


800-222-1020


----------



## Jasarsenal (Apr 15, 2013)

I am writing to express my extreme dissatisfaction with a series of issues I have experienced with the condenser unit on my 2011 Chevy Cruze. This unit had to be replaced one month after I purchased this vehicle (new) in April 2011, and again in April 2012. I was recently informed that the condenser unit would have to be replaced once again in what now seems to be an annual rite of passage. I was informed the repair work would cost in the neighborhood of $450. I find this to be wholly unacceptable, as I believe this issue stems from a critical design failure. I was hoping you may be able to assist me with this matter. I attempted to PM you but was informed your message box was full.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jasarsenal said:


> I am writing to express my extreme dissatisfaction with a series of issues I have experienced with the condenser unit on my 2011 Chevy Cruze. This unit had to be replaced one month after I purchased this vehicle (new) in April 2011, and again in April 2012. I was recently informed that the condenser unit would have to be replaced once again in what now seems to be an annual rite of passage. I was informed the repair work would cost in the neighborhood of $450. I find this to be wholly unacceptable, as I believe this issue stems from a critical design failure. I was hoping you may be able to assist me with this matter. I attempted to PM you but was informed your message box was full.


Contact GM at 800-222-1020 and talk to them about this. This sounds like you have a clogged A/C coolant line somewhere. Get GM to contact your dealership and have them replace the coolant lines when they replace the condenser. This should have been done on the second A/C condenser replacement. GM should also cover this under warranty because the clog was there from the beginning. You may have to do some convincing to get the warranty coverage.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I should have mentioned this sooner but better late than never.

Monday April 15th 2013
I scheduled an appointment for an oil change (1st one is free at place of purchase in Framingham, MA) through my account on the MyChevy website.
I also noted the PI# and the description for the GLycol based Grease problem that causes the coolant odor from HVAC that I have been smelling/tasting.
Appointment was made for Friday April 19th.

Not even two minutes later I get an E-Mail from Megan at the dealership.



> *Megan Sullivan* <[email protected]>
> Apr 15 (13 days ago)
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking great, they got my request, I replied yes, my email is good.


April 16th 2013
The next day I get an email from Amanda...



> *Amanda Caraceni*
> Apr 16 (12 days ago)
> 
> 
> ...


Now I am thinking, what the heck is going on over there.



The Next Afternoon April 17th, I get a call from Amanda. In a very friendly manner, She wanted to know if I am still interested in buying a Cruze...
"Huh? , No! I just bought one from you guys a few weeks ago! I just want an oil change and the HVAC odor fixed" 
She was like "oh, ok, sure" with an 'indifferent/whatever' attitude once she found out I wasn't buying and I had problem.

Friday April 19th - Appointment day... allegedly. 

Once I got there at the appointment time I had set [11:30am], they had no Idea who I was and no record of an appointment. The service department never even heard of the HVAC problem.
They weren't able to reproduce it and they told me it would probably just fix itself and that I shouldn't worry about it. They also reset my tire pressures without telling me.

It has gotten cold over the last few days and I had to use the heater, I was coughing from the strong odors that seem to only get worse.


Short Version:

MyChevy website and Herb Connolly Dealership Service sucks


----------



## chevycruze (May 2, 2013)

i have a 2012 chevy cruze 4000 miles standard shift it pings and has no power is this an all day fix?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

chevycruze said:


> i have a 2012 chevy cruze 4000 miles standard shift it pings and has no power is this an all day fix?


Odd choice of thread to make that post. Chevy Social Media or Customer Assistance won't be able to answer that question. I have no clue how long it will take to fix because I don't know what is wrong with your Cruze. Is the check engine light on or been on?


----------



## MandyJ (May 3, 2013)

Stacy,
I have been having non stop issues with my 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LS since I bought it brand new in April of 2011. It is passed it's warranty and this the third summer I will be driving it. I just had a recall fixed today and have been leaking coolant for past 6 months. They claim to have corrected that too. The worse is my AC condenser has been damaged and I lost all my fr-ion. They told me it will be 890 dollars (around to fix it) I seen the TSB PI0461. I feel that this is Chevy's issue! It is obviously a design flaw and it should not cost me money or my comfort. I have had the worse experience with Mike Anderson Chevrolet, Indiana! I cry when I know I have to deal with them, the manager is so rude and very confrontational. My car was damage while they had it in their shop, someone clearly dropped something square on my hood. She informed me even though it would take her hours to go through video of shop to see if anyone did the damage she would. When I went to pick my car up I asked her if she looked over the video, she told me no and she would cover the cost of the damage. That was the worst day of my life! I have had many problems with my car and because they never have fixed many of them with multiple attempts, I just deal with my nonstop rattle in my dash and shifter, the hestiation and jerking (with clunks), and my steering wheel that will attempt to lock up on me when driving. I cannot afford 900 dollars to fix the a/c let alone to know it is a design flaw and that it can happen again. I seen TSB and feel that Chevrolet should fix this for free! Please help me!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MandyJ - First call GM at 800-222-1020 and get them to cover this. Next, and I am unable to stress how important this is - immediately find a different dealership. A dealership that is out of your way that fixes things on the first try is far less hassle than the dealership you drive by every day that can't fix anything.


----------



## blueflippy (Nov 19, 2012)

I noticed you responded to my (Blueflippy) posting from a few days ago concerning the rotational scratching noise coming from the RR brakes of my 2013 Cruze LT. Thank you.

Today I updated (responded to my original post). In a nutshell, my dealer fixed the problem, it appears. Now I will go back to start a round of complaints about strut/suspension rattling/loose noises. This might be difficult to replicate when I need to.


----------



## Faraz (May 19, 2013)

I am facing problem with my car Cruze. It's engine stops while running


----------



## angrywithchevy (Jun 4, 2013)

*Very Upset!!!!!*

i bought my 2012 chevy cruze from a dealship used. In the past couple months it has been doing some really crazy things! the trunk just opens all on its own. And several times i have went to start it and it does nothing..I mean NOTHING! no lights no radio no NOTHING! If i wait about 30 minutes or so it will all the sudden light everything up and it will start...until i turn it off again. And then i have NOTHING! I work for a funeral home, so my car is a necessity to me and my job. And when I am called out for a death call and my car wont start i get really frustrated! I have been left stranded several times! I have had it hooked to a diagnositic and no problems have been detected...but im sorry...there IS a problem! I havent had this car very long. and the problem i was told is that it only had a 30 day warrenty from the lot. The car itself has less than 30K miles on it. And i have read lots of forums of people talking about the same thing. Now im stuck with a POS of a lawn orniment! Because it isnt relaible to me anymore when it leaves me stranded and stuck because it has electrical issues! I am one very unsatisfied customer. HA! and my mother owns a 2012 chevy cruze also...9K miles on it....Same POS! Having all the same problems. Thanks chevy!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I would like to look into this and possibly assist you in getting this resolved. I can start a file for you and document these issues that you are having. It appears that your vehicle is still under warranty. If you would like for me to confirm this and assist you please send me in a private message your VIN, current mileage, name, address and a brief description of the issues. I will do what I can to assist you in getting this resolved. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

angrywithchevy said:


> i bought my 2012 chevy cruze from a dealship used. In the past couple months it has been doing some really crazy things! the trunk just opens all on its own. And several times i have went to start it and it does nothing..I mean NOTHING! no lights no radio no NOTHING! If i wait about 30 minutes or so it will all the sudden light everything up and it will start...until i turn it off again. And then i have NOTHING! I work for a funeral home, so my car is a necessity to me and my job. And when I am called out for a death call and my car wont start i get really frustrated! I have been left stranded several times! I have had it hooked to a diagnositic and no problems have been detected...but im sorry...there IS a problem! I havent had this car very long. and the problem i was told is that it only had a 30 day warrenty from the lot. The car itself has less than 30K miles on it. And i have read lots of forums of people talking about the same thing. Now im stuck with a POS of a lawn orniment! Because it isnt relaible to me anymore when it leaves me stranded and stuck because it has electrical issues! I am one very unsatisfied customer. HA! and my mother owns a 2012 chevy cruze also...9K miles on it....Same POS! Having all the same problems. Thanks chevy!


GM warranties are good for 36K miles/36 months from the time first placed in service, regardless of whether you are the original owner or not. Find a different dealership for service as the one you purchased it from is a crook. Also, take Jackie up on her offer.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> GM warranties are good for 36K miles/36 months from the time first placed in service, regardless of whether you are the original owner or not. Find a different dealership for service as the one you purchased it from is a crook. Also, take Jackie up on her offer.


If angrywithchevy is from another country, is the warranty still 3/36?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I believe the warranty is the very close to the same in Canada (just measured in KM instead). His real problem is that only the US seems to have a culture where the customer is to be considered right unless they're a PIA.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Is this "Chevy Customer Service" individual an actual GM employee, or is he/her from an outsourced firm, contacted through GM?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Our Chevy Customer Service account is actually registered to GM Social Media, which is a division of GM's US operations. Jackie and group who monitor and post under this account are GM employees and have helped numerous members here with getting their cars fixed. They provide the "over the shoulder" from GM that some dealerships unfortunately require.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nodule, 

Yes, obermd is correct. Our office is located in Detroit, Michigan. We are here to assist with questions and concerns, including warranty and dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## sarge1118 (Apr 21, 2013)

*2011 cruze losing antifreeze*

i have used 2 gallons of anti freeze in my 2011 cruse. It has a slow drip on my garage floor, but I cannot locate it. My car has 40000 miles on it but is should not be having this problem. CAN GM HELP? the car is spotless as is the engine compartment. I cant figure this out either. Now I have read several posts that others are having the same problem...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

sarge1118 said:


> i have used 2 gallons of anti freeze in my 2011 cruse. It has a slow drip on my garage floor, but I cannot locate it. My car has 40000 miles on it but is should not be having this problem. CAN GM HELP? the car is spotless as is the engine compartment. I cant figure this out either. Now I have read several posts that others are having the same problem...


No matter what the response, you still have to get it to your dealer for diagnosis.
GM can't help till they see the car.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sarge1118 said:


> i have used 2 gallons of anti freeze in my 2011 cruse. It has a slow drip on my garage floor, but I cannot locate it. My car has 40000 miles on it but is should not be having this problem. CAN GM HELP? the car is spotless as is the engine compartment. I cant figure this out either. Now I have read several posts that others are having the same problem...


I'm really sorry to hear this and would like to get involved. Could you please private message me your name, address, phone number, vehicle identification number, and current mileage. This will allow me to do research on your vehicle. 

Thank you,

Jessica L.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MasonCaste (Feb 22, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I'm reminded of the old saying: _*"Never Wrestle With a Pig. You Both Get All Dirty, and The Pig Likes It."*_


Reminds me of another one, "Never argue with an idiot, bystanders may have trouble determining the idiot."


----------



## vetteman117 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello,

I just bought a new 2013 Cruze Eco and the security light on top of the dash will not stop blinking. This is very annoying while driving at night. Local dealer replaced door latch but problem this there. Any suggestions?

vetteman117


----------



## premiumautogroup (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey Stacy, I have a 2012 Chevy cruze with 9,000 miles. 

I have been reading online about crazy cooling fans and mines is acting the same way.
When the AC is on the fan kicks on for about 20 second and turns of then kicks back on in full speed, over and over. 

I have read over these fours that people have had 3 different issues. 
1. Bad Fan Assembly
2. Sticky Thermostat
3.bad expansion valve. 

My question is since you are a costumer service rep you prolly have more knowledge on which one the actual problem is. 
Can you pin point the actually issue going on with the cruze?

Thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

premiumautogroup said:


> Hey Stacy, I have a 2012 Chevy cruze with 9,000 miles.
> 
> I have been reading online about crazy cooling fans and mines is acting the same way.
> When the AC is on the fan kicks on for about 20 second and turns of then kicks back on in full speed, over and over.
> ...


The GM Customer Service reps here help with finding a dealership service department and following up with that department. At 9,000 miles, your car is under warranty. Take it to your dealership and see if they can find and fix the problem. It will help your dealership if when you take it in you can duplicate the problem. This means that if it's doing it on the way in when you get there just let the car idle while the fan kicks on and off. Don't turn the car or A/C off.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Obermd is correct. You should take your vehicle to the dealership for this concern. We can work with your dealership to assist with your concerns. If you would like us to look into this concern for you please let us know. You can private message us your name, VIN, mileage, address, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## lacetrev (Dec 16, 2012)

Stacy,

I was looking at some posts regarding the chevy MYlink system. I have a 2103 Cruze with Mylink and was wondering how to find out what software version is in it? Like the screen shot that gold5 posted?


----------



## lacetrev (Dec 16, 2012)

Stacy,

I just sent you a question about finding the software version, i fond a post for this. So my Mylink version ends in .03, is this earlier or later than .0D that was mentioned by gold5?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

lacetrev said:


> Stacy,
> 
> I just sent you a question about finding the software version, i fond a post for this. So my Mylink version ends in .03, is this earlier or later than .0D that was mentioned by gold5?
> View attachment 17721


Stacey is no longer here we now have Jackie and Erica.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all!!

H3LLON3ARTH is correct. My name is Jackie and I am the primary contact on the forum (along with assistance from Erica and Amber when I am not available) Stacy is no longer here. General Motors is always working to make sure that your driving experience is the best that it can be. We do have a team of Infotainment Specialists in place that can answer a lot of your questions. I have provided the number and hours below but I am also available to call them and find out information for you if you are unable to or don't want to. It is hard to answer general questions because Infotainment information is VIN specific. Those with questions about their MyLink system can either call Infotainment or inbox me with the question and your VIN and I will do it for you. I hope that this is helpful information for those that do not already know. 

Jackie

Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## akasa (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello,
I just came across your info and would like to talk to someone about my Chevy Cruze. I have a 2012 that needs the air condenser replaced. It was punctured by a rock. This seems to be a very common problem. Is this something Chevy will fix since they put a fix into place in later models? Please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeTalk has opened a new forum for you to ask questions that need to be answered by our Chevy Customer Care members or even other GM representatives who are authorized by GM to speak to the media and public. This forum can be found at Ask General Motors and the rules for asking questions can be found at Ask General Motors - Section Rules - Read First.

As a result, the moderation team is closing this thread.


----------

